# Why did you just nuke that thread?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you just nuke that thread?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> It happens.


Depending on who nuked it, it seems like a bit of a dick move to me and a capricious misuse of admin privileges (again, depending on who nuked it). That's the sort of thing I'd expect over on Ray Comfort's blog or (apparently) the Fender guns 'n' ammo forum.
_
You pay for it. The food, the warren. But no one must ever ask where anyone was... 
...or speak of the wires._


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Which thread was it? The Uncle Ted thread?

I'm now starting to see why other forums (ie thegearpage) are so iron fisted when it comes to the "no religion etc" rules on their forum. I'm not picking on the Uncle Ted thread as I wasn't really following it that closely, but some of the more recent threads have gotten heated pretty quickly - doesn't take long when race, guns, religion etc are up for discussion.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Accept nuked a thread where I posted a video of Bono saying we should be decent to each other.
What a dick move.

The Nugent thread is still up I think.
I'm done.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Accept nuked a thread where I posted a video of Bono saying we should be decent to each other.
> What a dick move.
> 
> The Nugent thread is still up I think.
> I'm done.


I didnt nuke anything, so who is the dick now?............


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Naw. I won't comment. (Actually, I just nuked my own comment)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Naw. I won't comment. (Actually, I just nuked my own comment)


Let me guess, you were going to comment, that we are all still a bunch of dicks? Nothing wrong with that...........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Let me guess, you were going to comment, that we are all still a bunch of dicks? Nothing wrong with that...........


Hmmmm. Not quite as blunt really.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I didnt nuke anything, so who is the dick now?............


Oh oh oh oh .... I know.....


I'm a dick.

but I didn't nuke anything except a samich at lunch time.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Milkman said:


> but I didn't nuke anything except a samich at lunch time.


But... but... but they are not too bad entry level guitars. Whaddid it do to you?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well some of the subject content was pretty much political/religious so it doesn't surprise me . Maybe these subjects should be in the political thread . 
I'm seeing these subjects posted and it's stirring up members ( which I think is the intent of the OP ) so the fact it got nuked ?...well think about it . hwopv


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm a dick. Blame me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Can't a thread just be moved to the political section? It might be better etiquette than just deleting it.

But ya, the political thread is there for a reason.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

How is U2 new school? Theyve been around for a very long time..........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> IIRC, you are an _Old School _Dick. The nuked thread had a high U2 content level, clearly new school, not old school.
> 
> You are absolved in this matter.


Oh thank Dog.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Oh thank Dog.


you break 
me up


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

devnulljp said:


> Did you just nuke that thread?


The thread was deleted by me. It was clearly going nowhere but down. Lets try to be a little more friendly. If you are going to go politcal, put it where it belongs. But even then, threads will get shut down or deleted if they get into name calling.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Can't put it in a political thread since they've now been banned.
Wow, these new rules are really lame.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I started reading that one and could feel the claws coming out. Never posted to it cause it seemed pointless. I don't come here for that kind of crap. So ya....nuke away.
I learn lots here about something I enjoy.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hoser said:


> Can't put it in a political thread since they've now been banned.
> Wow, these new rules are really lame.


Why is it lame? This is the Guitars Canada forum. Not the Politics and Debate forums. I don't understand why people feel the need to post political threads here anyway. Or any other threads that's main purpose are to cause debate. There are a million forums online to do that in.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Paul said:


> Because with 138 000+ posts in 12 000+ threads _everything_ has been asked and answered.:smile:
> 
> Those of us who post here on a regular basis have two things in common:
> 
> ...


In general, I agree with everything you just said (except the part about all questions guitar related have been asked and answered) but the hard fact is in an on-line environment you will always have those that reach far beyond what they would actually do in a real group setting. I have mentioned many times over the years that I love a good debate. I love discussing current events and all kinds of social issues. I also loved doing it here because with my schedule I am down to zero friends and no social life. So logging on here was a great way to be able to discuss all those issues. I also love to see other peoples opinions on those subjects. So why did we just eliminate them? Like I said in the other post... it has just become too much for us to manage and moderate. It is also not fair to the mods that they have to manage those kinds of threads when maybe they dont even want to take part in them. They originally joined up here for the love of guitars and gear. Which is why we all joined.

Remember that as this forum grows, and it is growing at a rate of about 10 per day, that it is going to become more and more work. We will eventually add mods to it. It is unfortunate that we cannot continue the political etc categories. If everyone would read the rules and follow them it would work fine. But clearly in an invisible world that cannot happen.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Why is it lame? This is the Guitars Canada forum. Not the Politics and Debate forums. I don't understand why people feel the need to post political threads here anyway. Or any other threads that's main purpose are to cause debate. There are a million forums online to do that in.


Umm, those topics are in the "Off Topic" forum...you know, not guitar related. Personally I think it's the most interesting forum here, and I'm saddened to see it be so stifled. I've said it before and I'll say again, this site is like a cuddly kitten compared to others when it comes to personal attacks and flames..


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

hoser said:


> I've said it before and I'll say again, this site is like a cuddly kitten compared to others when it comes to personal attacks and flames..


Reminds me of some of the US forums, stuff like:
"Im 12 feet tall, and weigh 6000 pounds, and I'll beat the crap out of you."
"I got a couple of Gatling guns, and I'll come to your house to show you whats what."
"God is my bud, and I'll get him to smote you."
No one ever wants to settle things on the chessboard down there. Not that there is anything to settle, youd think the land of free expression would tolerate other opinions. Of course, we dont either, and thats the problem of allowing that stuff. Everyone is right in their mind and doesnt want to hear other opinions.....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

We gave it a chance but people couldn't stop resorting to name calling and personal attacks. Then, when we tried to stop the name calling we were called names.

The worst part about it is we actually have people with a mild hatred for each other over bullshit threads that have absolutely nothing to do with guitars. I find that really sad!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Of course, we dont either, and thats the problem of allowing that stuff. Everyone is right in their mind and doesnt want to hear other opinions.....


I think this is part of the problem in allowing discussion of religion etc No-one ever changes their mind on their religion, gun use etc based on a discussion on an on-line forum. Everyone just continues to argue for their point of view.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hoser said:


> Umm, those topics are in the "Off Topic" forum...you know, not guitar related. Personally I think it's the most interesting forum here, and I'm saddened to see it be so stifled. I've said it before and I'll say again, this site is like a cuddly kitten compared to others when it comes to personal attacks and flames..


Which is why we are canning it now. I used to go to HC and stopped because in order to get to a root answer you invariably had to sift through 20pages of pure nonsense. This site will never get to that point. I would close it down before it ever got to that level. We have some great people here on this forum and they have super opinions and add a lot. For those people I am saddened that they cannot enjoy the political etc areas anymore. One possible answer could be the social group area. In there you have to "join" the group to be a part of it. There are posting options in there. If someone wants to create a political discussion group in there, feel free to do so. Do not send anything to the mods or me. You create it, you manage it. it is not part of the general forum. You can access the social group via the UserCP


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I think this is part of the problem in allowing discussion of religion etc No-one ever changes their mind on their religion, gun use etc based on a discussion on an on-line forum. Everyone just continues to argue for their point of view.


Absolutely! Eventually we lock the thread and everyone gets mad because they can't get the last word in. Next thing you know I have 5 PMs from people mad at me for taking sides or worst yet calling me an arrogant ass for closing the the thread.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I think this is part of the problem in allowing discussion of religion etc No-one ever changes their mind on their religion, gun use etc based on a discussion on an on-line forum. Everyone just continues to argue for their point of view.


I don't think the objective of a religious/political debate is necessarily to change anyones mind. But if the parties involved are mature enough they can come to a better understanding of what each other is about. I think its much more productive to understand each other than it is to proselytize each other. Although it can sometimes be frustrating and I've been guilty myself of stepping over the lines in a conversation. But in the face of conflict I try to end up not disliking someone, especially an online person. My hope is that after an argument it can end up with apologies and a realization that we are all human and will always have differing opinions.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm now locking this one. So I'm off to check my PMs.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'm now locking this one. So I'm off to check my PMs.


Good one... I recommend Paul as the creator and manager of the "new" politcal social group. get in there and do it. Best of luck to you, I hope you get a lot of members and it keeps you busy.


----------

